# Travel



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

Some of the places that I would like to travel to someday iid Alaska, Australia, Europe,Japan and China,Bahamas .So many beautiful place yet to see .. Hopefully someday we can get there .Leah


----------



## jujube (Apr 19, 2017)

You'll never run out of beautiful places to see.  I'm currently planning a trip to India next spring with my sister.  It's someplace I've wanted to see for years and finally we're going to do it.


----------



## Leah (Apr 19, 2017)

jujube said:


> You'll never run out of beautiful places to see.  I'm currently planning a trip to India next spring with my sister.  It's someplace I've wanted to see for years and finally we're going to do it.



Good for you ,glad you are going .I'm sure you'll have a great time.leah


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 19, 2017)

The way to make it happen is to open a special savings account marked travel and arrange an automatic deposit each pay day. Even a small amount begins to add up and as time goes by you just increase the amount.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 28, 2017)

Do it while you can, it becomes more difficult as you age.  The memories are priceless when you have aged.


----------



## Leah (May 2, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> The way to make it happen is to open a special savings account marked travel and arrange an automatic deposit each pay day. Even a small amount begins to add up and as time goes by you just increase the amount.



That's a good idea already started one .Thank you for your idea.. Have a great day.leab


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2017)

I hope you get to go all those places. Yes, save for your trips by both being frugal wherever you can and depositing money into a savings account for travel purposes. investigate the least expensive ways to travel (airline prices can change daily) and use sites like Trivago to find the best deals.


----------



## daver66 (Jun 30, 2017)

i like to travel, and  i have already visit many countries


----------



## Manatee (Aug 4, 2017)

When they talk about Australia it is always about the outback.  We found that in Queensland (the northeast) there is a rain forest which we enjoyed.  Snorkeling on the Barrier Reef was also part of that trip.  We had a lot of fun.


----------

